# 2 bike opportunity 1898 bike #1



## Altiora (Mar 2, 2014)

I have an opportunity to buy two bikes that were owned by one family since their purchase  most likely in Cincinnati in the late 1800's.I'm trying to find out what these are and how much to pay for them or where I can find that info.The first bike is a men's bike with a badge that reads A.Featherstone Co. Road King 1898,Chicago USA.The frame is solid no cracks with some surface rust and scratches with original paint and stripping.The wood rims are in very nice shape no cracks with a stamp that reads Plymouth In Wood Rims.The seat is leather and intact and again in good shape.The handle bars,cranks,grips and pedals and chain all seem fairly decent.Any info would be greatly appreciated.I will post the ladies #2 bike


----------



## walter branche (Mar 2, 2014)

*nice*

the bike is a well made example , the seat is very desirable, offer them 500.00 ,it cost more than that to put tires on those wood rims , there will be others who disagree , time and experience will tell ,.  pb


----------



## walter branche (Mar 2, 2014)

*number 2 ladies*

looking forward to seeing the ladies bike ,, if you are going to sell it ,please let me know   branchewalter@yahoo.com


----------



## willswares1220 (Mar 2, 2014)

That man's Featherstone is a well made machine! 
I have one similar to the one pictured, in my collection.


----------



## jpromo (Mar 2, 2014)

I'd pay 500$ for that all day long. Beautiful bicycle.


----------



## bike (Mar 2, 2014)

*Info*

nice bike dont blow it -push your comfort zone- better to buy quality than a "bargain" that is a mess


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 2, 2014)

I would be inclined to offer more than $500 for that bike.  It think even if you had to pay twice that you would still be doing ok.   Its a great example.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 2, 2014)

I wouldn't hesitate to pay $800 for that featherstone. Paint is wonderful, and the saddle is a $300+ as it sits.


----------



## willswares1220 (Mar 2, 2014)

You're right Bri.

The bike is worth much more than $500.00. The men's Christy saddle is worth around $350.00 - $400.00 and up.
Seize the moment!!


----------



## bricycle (Mar 2, 2014)

Whomever ends up with these...Always buying good or "ratty" Turn of Century grips. thanks. bri.


----------



## jpromo (Mar 2, 2014)

jpromo said:


> I'd pay 500$ for that all day long. Beautiful bicycle.




Let me rephrase that--I'd pay 500$ all day long and 800$ still with a smile on my face.


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 2, 2014)

bricycle said:


> Whomever ends up with these...Always buying good or "ratty" Turn of Century grips. thanks. bri.




Shameless! Does your addiction to these old grips know no boundaries?


----------



## bricycle (Mar 2, 2014)

....it's one addiction I just been able to get a grip on.......


----------



## olderthandirt (Mar 2, 2014)

*sew ups and a sheepskin sear cover*

i suppose the term riding condition means different things to different people ? i could get this bike up and riding for less than 400.00 dollars and some sweat equity ! fit modern sew up tires  the glue on type  watch ebay you can get the cycle cross tires under 100.00 each  if you look around ,,<i know i have about 30 of these on hand >2 tubes of glue 6.00 a pair and a very nice 1 1/2 "thick sheep skin seat cover around 80.00. a tub of moly e grease 12.00 and some chain lube synthetic engine oil 0/40 mobile 1 works great 10.00 a quart at advance auto total about 325.00 all for the hi end stuff  then remove the old tires  worst job here ,i have had to hacksaw small cuts every three inches being careful not to cut into the rim on a angel  and pull very hard to get the old tires off ,then sand off the remaining old glue and glue on the new tires just as the guy;s  who ride sew ups still do every day and these can last several years if kept inside and go for thousands of miles on asphalt ,they are usually replaced every year or two depending on how many hundred miles a day you ride ,i used to ride with John Mcque who was a time trial man and he rode me into the dirt every week .now i am old and do not ride so much ,now with all that said if you want the nos single tube tires currently being made just toss out your black american express and you will never notice the small charges after all we all know, just to have the little black card requires a million a year or more to be purchased with this very little card each year ! and well over 1%of the population at large carries these luxury cards of distinction ! heck order two sets and you will have spares and 5 gallons of lacquer thinner to wipe down the mold release agent so your 3m weatherstrip adhesive might stick on the third glue down operation !


----------

